# Diamantstör , abnormales Verhalten



## Koiteich2013 (9. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

vor einigen Wochen hatte ich in meinem Schwimmteich Karpfenlausbefall. Ich habe daraufin die Fische entnommen und mit einer wirksamen Chemikalie behandelt. Der Teich wurde ebenfalls behandelt, und 6 Tage später nochmals. Seitdem habe ich weder __ Egel, __ Würmer,larven, Wasserflöhe, Ruderer usw gesehen. Also immer noch alles tot.
Heute morgen sah ich allerdings das der Stör wieder mit seinem Oberkörper halb aus dem Wasser kommt, und sich an der Teichfolie scheuert. Vermutlich werde ich den wieder entnehmen und untersuchen.
Seht ihr noch eine andere Erklärung als ein erneuter Parasitenbefall?
Bei 00:40 wirds heftig:


----------



## tosa (9. Okt. 2016)

ich denke es könnten 2 Probleme sein:

1. er hat Hunger
2. er braucht Sauerstoff

wobei ich auf 2. tendiere, __ Störe reagieren auf jeglichen Medikamenteneinsatz massiv und können sogar daran versterben. Wahrscheinlich hast du mit deinem Medikamenteneinsatz die feinen Kiemen geschädigt. Da würde ich als erstes gucken!


----------



## Koiteich2013 (9. Okt. 2016)

Ich habe einen Luftheber mit 30cm Teller permanent laufen. Der andere Stör verhält sich normal. Hunger kann sein, da ich nicht füttere. Die __ Störe lutschen ständig an der Folie.
Der Stör ist aber bereits 5cm gewachsen. Meine Kois haben sich innerhalb eines Jahres auch fast verdoppelt, ohne Fütterung.
Ich werde ihn das nächstemal rauskeschern und untersuchen. Ich konnte damals die Karpfenläuse deutlich erkennen. Als die Läuse nach dem Medikaneteneinsatz vom Körper des Störes gefallen sind, da hat er sie gefressen.
Wer hat denn alles Störe im  Teich. Wie sind Eure Beobachtungen?

Danke und Gruß

Heiko


----------



## tosa (9. Okt. 2016)

Wie?

Du fütterst nicht? Weder die Koi noch die __ störe? 

Störe brauchen ein sehr fetthaltiges Futter! 

Sorry, wenn du die Einstellung nicht änderst bin ich hiermit raus! So etwas habe ich noch nie gehört! Ich hoffe das du mit deiner Familie auch auf das Essen und trinken verzichtest!


----------



## tosa (9. Okt. 2016)

Ach so, lass ihn drin, brauchst ihn nicht Keschern! Stress ihn nicht! Zudem gehen __ Parasiten gerne auf geschwächte Fische, u.a. Werden Fische durch fehlende Nahrung geschwächt!


----------



## Koiteich2013 (10. Okt. 2016)

@tosa,
Meine Forellen die ich im Oktober letzten Jahres eingesetzt habe sind richtig fett geworden. In meinem Teich konnte ich auch viel Leben bzgl Ruderer, Wasserflöhe usw entdecken.
Keine sah mager aus. Auch die Goldforellen mit Karpfenlausbefall nicht. Der Züchter meinte, das die Goldforellen am gefährdesten sind weil sie hell sind.
Die letzten Tage habe ich häufiger Koi und Störfutter gegeben, eben auch weil die Biologie noch nicht richtig angesprungen ist.
Allerdings konnte ich nie sehen das die __ Störe das Futter nehmen. Ich sehe die beiden Störe meist den Boden abscannen, oder in Seiitenlage die Folie ablutschen.
2 Kois die ich noch gar nicht gefüttert habe sind in meinem Pflanzenfilter. Die haben sich verdoppelt und sind rund. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das denen etwas fehlt. Im Schwimmteich habe ich 3 kleine Kois die ich gelegentlich füttere, weil hier nicht soviel Pflanzen sind.
Ich glaube das teilweise eher zuviel gefüttert wird, als zu wenig.
Hast Du, oder jemand anders ebenfalls Kois im Pflanzenfilter. Wenn ja wie groß sind die? Bisher haben meine Kois noch keine Pflanzen ausgerissen.
Sind alle ganz brav. Frage mich natürlich ob die ihr Verhalten ändern wenn die größer sind.

gruß

heiko


----------



## Koiteich2013 (10. Okt. 2016)

Tosa,
habe mir gerade Deinen Teich angeschaut. Das kann man nicht mit meinem verglaichen. Ich habe ca 1,5 KG Fisch auf 100.000 l Wasser.
Das Du nicht ohne Futter auskommst, das ist klar.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## tosa (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Heiko,

das Störfutter sinkt zu Boden, bevor der Stör überhaupt die Möglichkeit hat es zu erreichen haben es die anderen Fische gefressen. Ist jetzt auch bereits fast zu spät noch großartig zu füttern, auch deine Biologie wird kaum noch hochkommen, dazu ist es bereits zu kalt. Versuche die __ Störe zu füttern, die haben ein ganz anderes Nahrungsprofil als Koi, Goldfische etc.; aber auch Koi haben ein anderes Nahrungsprofil als du im Teich hast.

Ohne Futter keine Fische! Oder schickst du eine Katze auch raus damit sie sich Mäuse fängt? Nen Hund das er ein Kaninchen jagt?


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> das Störfutter sinkt zu Boden, bevor der Stör überhaupt die Möglichkeit hat es zu erreichen haben es die anderen Fische gefressen.


Torsten, komm mal runter.
Er hat 100.000 Liter mit 7 Fischen. Das sind rund 15m³ pro Fisch. Davon sind noch 3 Fische kleine Koi........da frist nix das Futter weg.

Meine 4 Koi fressen auch kaum was von der Oberfläche. Das Zeug schwimmt mehere Stunden und dann finde ich auch immer was zwischen den Pflanzen. Einiges hängt in den Algen noch nach Tagen. Das sind ganz andere Verhältnisse als bei dir in dem Koipool. Die Jungs finden in meinen nur 24m³ genug um immer satt zu sein bzw. nur im Sommer holen die sich noch merklich was von der Öberfläche.

Bei seiner Angabe von 1,5 kg auf 100 m³ sind das 15g auf 1000Liter.....glaube ein Stichling ist schwerer. Da ist im Teich soviel natürliches Leben das alle immer genug finden.

Das ist der Teich.....mit den beiden Stören und wohl jetzt drei kleinen Koi, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Den Pflanzenteich, (Pflanzenfilter) mit den weiteren zwei Koi habe ich noch nicht gefunden. 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajyCp9YjSm0_


----------



## tosa (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Totto,

reden wir hier von Wasserwerten betreffend des Futters oder das die Fische kein Futter vorfinden werden was ihnen zusagt, bzw. artgerecht wäre? __ Störe fressen nur Sinkfutter! Wenn Sinkfutter bei dir schwimmt würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen. Es geht um die Zusammensetzung des Futters mit den Inhaltsstoffen.

Und wenn du das alles was in den nachfolgenden Links steht im Teich als Naturnahrung vorfindest hast du auch ein Problem.

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Ichiban-Stoer-5-mm-10-kg

http://pondovit.de/produktpalette/störfutter

aber da Totto das alles so gut weiß, hilf du ihm, ich denke du weißt genau was "artgerechte" Ernährung heißt!

ich bin wieder raus!


----------



## Michael H (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo 
Wo wir wieder beim Thema wären .

Ist Koi Haltung überhaupt Artgerecht...?


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Wenn Sinkfutter bei dir schwimmt würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen.


Lesen verstehen oder so....Bei mir steht deutlich "Meine Koi....."    Ein Stör kommt mir nicht in den Teich.



tosa schrieb:


> ich bin wieder raus!


Und dann bockig  , nur weil du übersehen hast das er fast keine Fische im Wasser hat. Da kann der Stör doch nix zu. Wenn du einen Tipp hast dann raus damit.
Von der Medizin hast du doch viel Ahnung. Persönlich bin ich ja bei dir, das er es mal mit Futter versuchen sollte. Nur das die drei kleinen Koi dem Stör alles weg fressen......glaube ich noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## samorai (10. Okt. 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn alles __ Störe im Teich. Wie sind Eure Beobachtungen?


Ich hatte mal ein __ Sterlet und ein Stör im Teich aber ich behaupte heute es wahr ein Fehler.
Ja, es sind tolle Fische und haben ihr eigene Grazie und Anmut zumal es mit der ältesten Fische auf der Erde sind. Die Schwanzflosse und Nahrungsaufnahme ist nicht weit weg von einen Hai.
Leider sind Koi und Stör sehr unterschiedlich, der eine ist ein warm Wasserfisch u. der andere ein kalt Wasserfisch.
Fühlt sich der eine Pudel-Wohl hat der andere das Nachsehen.

Ein Befall von Karpfenläusen hatte ich nicht aber zum Futter kann ich einiges sagen.
Die 3mm Pellets haben mich immer etwas aus dem "Ruder" gebracht, weil sie schwer untergegangen sind, ich bin damals auf die 5mm umgestiegen, war doch besser.
Die Fütterung der Störe (zusammengefasst) kam immer nach der Fütterung der Koi und trotzdem wahren sie schwer vom Störfutter angetan und konnten nicht wiederstehen, tja echte "Wasserschweine".
Dann gab es noch ein Sterlett der gar kein Sinkfutter gefressen hat.


----------



## tosa (11. Okt. 2016)

totto: ich bin nicht bockig, nur wenn der fisch nichts zu fressen bekommt? das wäre wahrscheinlich die Lösung des problems.

Ron: ich bin da voll und ganz hinter dir, __ Störe gehören nicht in einen Teich, meine Exemplare waren sehr stattlich, aber nie wieder, ein Anfängerfehler.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal ein __ Sterlet und ein Stör im Teich



Hi Ron,

nee, das glaube ich net

man sollte mal mit den Namen Aufräumen

__ Störe heißt die Familie (Acipenseridae - Störe) und die Gattung

der (atlantische) Stör (der Name Stör gilt genaugenommen nur für diese Art - Acipenser oxyrhynchus - da dieser  für den Schweden Linne die Typusart war - das ist ein Meeresbewohner der wie Lachse im Süßwasser laicht - der Name Stör wird heute aber im allgemeinen auch für den (europäischen) Stör (Acipenser sturio) anerkannt da die beiden Arten fast identisch sind (nur minimalste genetiscge Abweichungen haben und daher von einigen Ichtyologen nur als 2 Unterarten angesehen werden

der Sterlet (Acipenser ruthenus) gehört auch zu den Stören, ist halt mir seinen 80-100cm ein echter "Zwerg"

der Diamantstör heißt eigentlich russischer Stör/Waxdick (Acipenser gueldenstaedti) und wird locker seine 250cm (sollen früher auch schon -400cm Exemplare gefangen worden sein)

dann gibt's auch noch den sibirischen Stör (Acipenser baeri), der bleibt mit 160-200cm auch recht "klein"

(das sind die 3 "Standartstöre im Handel da diese u.a als __ Speisefische und Kaviarlieferanten in Fischzuchten vermehrt werden und daher recht problemlos zu bekommen sind)


----------



## Koiteich2013 (11. Okt. 2016)

Streit ist doch nicht von Nöten. Es kann in solchen Threads leicht zu Missverständnissen kommen, da unsere Gestik und Mimik fehlt, und nicht alle Fakten genannt werden.

Ich würde meine __ Störe ja gerne füttern, da wie gesagt die Biologie noch nicht angesprungen ist und wir die letzten Wochen vor dem Winter haben.
Für die Störe habe ich 3 mm Futter und für meine Kois nehme ich die 8mm Pellets die ich eigentlich für meine Forellen gekauft hatte. Die Kois fressen wunderbar.
Die beiden Störe habe ich noch nie Kunstfutter fresssen sehen. Die sind in einer Tour unterwegs und lutschen die Folie ab, oder suchen am Boden. Dabei bewegen sie sich sehr anmutig und die Ähnlichkeit mit Haifischen ist enorm.
Ich habe jetzt in den Ecken weit weg von den Kois jeweils eine Handvoll 3mm Störfutter hingeworfen. Leider kann ich zur Zeit nicht auf den Grund sehen.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## tosa (11. Okt. 2016)

versuche sie auf den Boden zu bekommen, bzw. ihnen direkt was in die schnauze zu drücken, bzw. ihnen direkt was an den Rand zu werfen wo sie sind.


----------



## Zacky (11. Okt. 2016)

Störfutter (meist reines Sinkfutter) kann man gut mit einem Rohr zum Grund führen und zentraler ablegen. Meines Wissens nach, gründeln die __ Störe den lieben-langen Tag rum, was sie meinen Beobachtungen nach immer nur in Schwimmrichtung machen. So habe ich auch gesehen, dass sie den Tag über ihre Runden drehen und bei jeder Umrundung am Futterplatz ein-zwei Pellets mitnehmen. Sie futtern gemütlich und nicht so hektisch wie die Koi. Auch würde ich zwei Futterplätze etablieren - einen für die Koi (häufiger Schwimmfutter) auf der einen Seite und für die Störe auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Futterplatz


Vergiss es! ......Wenn Du einen Futterplatz einrichtest, dann sind auch die Koi da 100 % !
Das geht echt nicht, da die Stör-Pellets schon im trockenen Zustand stark riechen. stärker wie das Koi-Futter.


----------



## Micha61 (12. Okt. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Störfutter (meist reines Sinkfutter) kann man gut mit einem Rohr zum Grund führen


so hab ich es gemacht
  
Er hat sich schnell, an den Futterplatz gewöhnt, kaum war das Rohr am Grund, kam er an.


samorai schrieb:


> .Wenn Du einen Futterplatz einrichtest, dann sind auch die Koi da 100 % !


kann ich absolut bestätigen !!!
Obwohl zuerst Schwimmfutter für die Koi gegeben wurde und danach sofort der __ Sterlet gefüttert wurde, die Koi haben sich auf das Störfutter gestürzt.
Das Schwimmfutter, hat die nicht die Bohne interessiert.
Der Sterlet wurde im April 2013 mit 29 cm in den Teich gesetzt, im April 2014 kam er mit 42 cm wieder raus.
Gefüttert wurde auch im Winter. Aufgrund des fettreichen Störfutters, haben die Koi regelrechte Stiernacken bekommen. Hat sich nach dem Entfernen des Sterlet, wieder normalisiert.


LG Micha


----------



## Koiteich2013 (12. Okt. 2016)

Micha,
warum hast Du ihn wieder rausgenommen? Ich wollte ihn eigentlich bis 80cm behalten.
gruß
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Micha,
> warum hast Du ihn wieder rausgenommen? Ich wollte ihn eigentlich bis 80cm behalten.
> gruß
> Heiko



Hi Heiko,

ich nehme mal an weil Michas 12.000l zu klein waren

MfG Frank


----------



## siegbert (13. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Heiko,

ich hatte früher auch ein paar __ Störe, die haben sich manchmal auch schon etwas komisch Verhalten

Wie schon geschrieben wurde könnte es aber auch am falschen oder zu wenig Futter liegen, evtl. anderes 
Futter besorgen. Kannst ja mal versuchen den Stör mit langsam sinkenden Futter direkt zu füttern. Wenn 
du die Möglichkeit hast versuche auch mal den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wasser zu messen, vielleicht liegt 
es ja auch daran.

Sollte er tatsächlich krank sein, würde ich ihn allerdings vorsichtshalber, wenn möglich gesondert hältern.

Gruß


----------



## Micha61 (13. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Heiko,



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> warum hast Du ihn wieder rausgenommen?


weil Koi und __ Störe/__ Sterlet, u. a. unterschiedliches Futter benötigen. Habs versucht, in meinem ersten Beitrag zu beschreiben.
Auch wenn Du jetzt versuchst, die Koi separat zu füttern, die sind schneller am Störfutter als Du denkst. (die fahren doch nicht mit der Bundesbahn)


siegbert schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal versuchen den Stör mit langsam sinkenden Futter direkt zu füttern.


sorry, das wird nicht`s


siegbert schrieb:


> den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wasser zu messen,


bei Störhaltung, sehr wichtig !!



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ihn eigentlich bis 80cm behalten.


und danach ????
Bevor ich mir den Sterlet zugelegt habe, habe ich einen Freund (hat nen 250 000 Teich) gefragt, ob er ihn evtl. nehmen würde, falls es bei mir nicht klappen sollte.
Nach seinem o.k., hab ich`s gemacht. Nun schwimmt der Sterlet, in einem größerem Teich.


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich nehme mal an weil Michas 12.000l zu klein waren


12 m³ Inhalt, aber NUR 9m² Grundfläche !!!!
Bei einer möglichen Länge von 1,20 m eines Sterlet, hätte der sich bei mir, ja kaum wenden können.

Heiko, der Teich ist möglicherweise für die Haltung von Stör geeignet (wie groß war die Grundfläche/Schwimmraum für die Stör?), aber zusammen mit Koi, wird das auf Dauer nicht`s werden.
Wie wäre es mit der Haltung von Sterlets und im Mittelwasser lebenden Fischen ? Goldrotfedern z. B. fressen Schwimmfutter, werden auch recht groß und sind hübsch.

LG Micha


----------



## Koiteich2013 (13. Okt. 2016)

Hi,
Ich pumpe mit einem Luftheber. Sauerstoff werde ich genug haben. Alles was verrotet fische ich raus mit Strümpfen am ende der Skimmer. Pflanzen im PF werden abgeschnitten wenn die braun werden. Vielleicht packe ich die Kois in den Pflanzengraben. Habe an der Stelle wo das Wasser vom ST einläuft, ein 2m*2m*2m tiefes loch, sozusagen zum vorseditieren. Dann gehts 2 m noch zusätlich in den PF mit robusten Koiresistenten Pflanten. Dann kommt eine Abschirmung aus 10mm im Quadrat Gewebe die ls Gitter zur Abschirmung der restlichen 10m Pflanzenfilters dienen.
Heute habe ich meine beiden __ Störe in der einen Ecke meines 13m mal 8m Schwimmteichs gesehen. Die haben mssiv in der Ecke rumgelutscht wo ich die letzen 5 Tage mein Störfutter hingeworfen habe. Die Kois habe ich in dieser Ecke noch nie gesehen. Die fütter ich gelegentlich in der entgegenliegenden Ecke.


----------



## tosa (13. Okt. 2016)

also den Sauerstoff solltest du messen können.

Jetzt ist es richtig das durch die Temperaturen die Sättigung höher ist. Aber im Sommer bei anderen Temperaturen musst du messen. __ Störe sind dafür sehr anfällig.

Der LH sagt nicht das deine Sättigung stimmt. Das was du mit dem LH einbläst sind nicht mehr als 21% Sauerstoff und 78% Stickstoff. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atem

Somit kannst du dir selber mal die Gedanken machen ob du damit eine fast 100% Sättigung hinbekommst.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/alle-infos-über-einen-stör.14858/


----------



## Micha61 (15. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Heiko,



Micha61 schrieb:


> und danach ????


??



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Vielleicht packe ich die Kois in den Pflanzengraben. Habe an der Stelle wo das Wasser vom ST einläuft, ein 2m*2m*2m tiefes loch,


da werden die sich, riesig drüber freuen



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> 13m mal 8m Schwimmteichs


da werd ich neidisch !!



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Die haben mssiv in der Ecke rumgelutscht


weil sie Knast haben



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> wo ich die letzen 5 Tage mein Störfutter hingeworfen habe.


kannst Du sehen, ob es gefressen wurde ? Und von wem ?
(kannst doch nicht, bis auf den Grund sehen)



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Die Kois habe ich in dieser Ecke noch nie gesehen.


wahrscheinlich Einfahrt verboten



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Die fütter ich gelegentlich


an Verfettung, sterben die sicher nicht



Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> in der entgegenliegenden Ecke.


da musste ich als Schüler, auch oft stehen.
Hab mich aber nicht, immer daran gehalten. (machen die Koi, sicher auch so)



tosa schrieb:


> also den Sauerstoff solltest du messen können.


unbedingt!!!!!
Nicht nur mit preiswerten Tröpchentest. Da Du von den Stören so begeistert bist (wie ich), würde ich alles daran setzen, diesen herrlichen Tieren ein gutes zu Hause zu bieten.
Wenn ich Deine Teichgröße hätte, würde ich nur die zwei __ Störe halten, alles andere wäre draußen. Und Störe können auch, handzahm werden.


LG Micha


----------

